# Norwegian: uttale



## Kvitebjørn

Hei.
Jeg lurer på om hvordan man uttaler dette ordet: *ordre*.
Skal man uttale d i dette ordet?eller bare uttale som orre?


----------



## Svenke

D-en skal uttales: /'ɔɾ.dɾə/, "årr-dre".

Svenke


----------



## Ben Jamin

Svenke said:


> D-en skal uttales: /'ɔɾ.dɾə/, "årr-dre".
> 
> Svenke


Skal man uttale dobbel "r"?


----------



## Svenke

Nei, jeg brukte dobbel r for å markere at å-lyden er kort. 

Sv.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg uttaler det */'ɔ**ɖ.**ɾə/*


----------



## Kvitebjørn

*/'ɔɖ.ɾə/ *uttales som odre?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

O(rd)re - r+d-kombinasjonen er retrofleks hos meg


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Tusen takk for svaret


----------



## Svenke

Takk for suppleringa, NorwegianNYC! Da jeg skreiv /'ɔɾ.dɾə/, tenkte jeg på fonemsekvensen mer enn den fonetiske realiseringa.

Kvitebjørn: De fonetiske detaljene varierer, avhengig av hvor i landet en kommer fra.

Store deler av landet (øst, midt og nord) har rulle-r og retroflekser. Da sier en ['ɔɖɾə].
Noen deler av landet (sør og sørvest) har skarre-r. Da sier en ['ɔʁdʁə].
Noen mindre deler av landet (nordvest) har rulle-r, men ikke retroflekser. Da sier en ['ɔɾdɾə].

Svenke


----------



## raumar

Svenke said:


> Store deler av landet (øst, midt og nord) har rulle-r og retroflekser. Da sier en ['ɔɖɾə].



Ja, uttalen varierer mellom landsdelene.  Men jeg tror ikke dette kan være et helt gjennomgående mønster; det kan være variasjoner mellom dialekter og personer på Østlandet. Jeg er østlending, og selv uttaler jeg "ordre" med rulle-r som er klart atskilt fra d'en, altså slik du beskrev det i post 2 (det gjelder "ordre" både i betydningen "befaling" og "bestilling"). Mitt inntrykk er at den måten jeg uttaler ordet på er ganske vanlig i Oslo-området.


----------



## Kvitebjørn

Det er så mange uttaler
Takk for svarene deres.


----------



## Svenke

raumar said:


> Ja, uttalen varierer mellom landsdelene.  Men jeg tror ikke dette kan være et helt gjennomgående mønster; det kan være variasjoner mellom dialekter og personer på Østlandet. Jeg er østlending, og selv uttaler jeg "ordre" med rulle-r som er klart atskilt fra d'en, altså slik du beskrev det i post 2 (det gjelder "ordre" både i betydningen "befaling" og "bestilling"). Mitt inntrykk er at den måten jeg uttaler ordet på er ganske vanlig i Oslo-området.



Interessant, raumar. Dette bekrefter for så vidt bare det jeg visste godt fra før: at språket vårt er uhyre mangfoldig.


----------



## raumar

Kvitebjørn said:


> Det er så mange uttaler



Ja og det kan være forvirrende for dem som lærer norsk. Men svaret på spørsmålet du stilte i den første posten er uansett klart: det må være en eller annen form for d-lyd i "ordre". Noen uttaler d'en som en selvstendig lyd, hos andre inngår den i en "rd"-lyd (retrofleks). Men å uttale "ordre" uten noen form for d blir feil, uansett hva slags dialekt man snakker.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hvis vi ser på et beslektet ord, uttaler jeg 'orden' som [o:ɖɳ], dvs. to retroflekser


----------



## myšlenka

I den grad det er interessant: på ordnivå har standard østnorsk retrofleks av r+d i fremlyd av trykksterke stavelser. I utlyd derimot er tendensen ingen retroflektering.


----------

